# Hitching in France/Europe - Faire du stop en France/Europe



## Valentine Kan

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement étudiante, mais à la rentrée 2018 prochaine, je démarre une année de césure. Pendant cette année, j'aimerais entre autre partir en itinérance dans la France et aux alentours. Mon projet c'est de partir à l'Aventure, me laisser guider par le hasard des rencontres et des événements.

Je projette donc de faire une sorte de tour de France (sans me priver d'aller dans les pays alentours, voire d'Europe), qui me permettrait en même temps, tout au long de mon parcours, d'aller à la rencontre de modes de vie alternatifs, de communautés alternatives. Selon comment se présentent les choses, j'aimerais aussi passer du temps dans des associations locales qui m'inspireraient, qu'elles soient portées sur l'humanitaire ou sur l'environnement.

Concrètement, j'aimerais voyager le plus simplement possible, tout en dépensant le moins d'argent possible. Je pense donc à des moyens d'hébergement tels que le Couchsurfing, le woofing.. Pour l'alimentation, j'ai pensé au woofing qui permet aussi d'assurer ce service, au dumpster diving, ou bien à compter sur la générosité des gens. Pour le transport, je pense à l'auto-stop, le vélo.

Cependant,* n'étant pas du tout rassurée à l'idée de faire du stop toute seule, je suis à la recherche d'un partenaire de voyage. Si ce projet vous intéresse, ou que vous connaissez quelqu'un susceptible d'être intéressé, je vous serais reconnaissante de m'en tenir informée ! * Merci infiniment d'avance ! Bonne journée
Valentine


----------



## Anagor

Hi! Welcome to StP!

Just a thought ... here (on an US site with members from all over the world) it would be better if you would write in English.


----------



## Matt Derrick

> Hello, I am currently a student, but in September 2018, I start a gap year. During this year, I would like to go roaming in France and around. My project is to go to the Adventure, let me be guided by the chance of meetings and events.
> 
> So I plan to do a kind of tour of France (without depriving me of going to the surrounding countries, or even Europe), which would allow me at the same time, throughout my career, to go to meet alternative lifestyles, alternative communities. Depending on how things look, I would also like to spend time in local associations that would inspire me, be they focused on the humanitarian or the environment.
> 
> In concrete terms, I would like to travel as simply as possible while spending the least amount of money possible. So I think of accommodation such as Couchsurfing, woofing .. For food, I thought about woofing that also ensures this service, dumpster diving, or to rely on the generosity of people. For transportation, I think about hitchhiking, cycling.
> 
> However, not at all reassured at the idea of hitchhiking alone, I am looking for a travel partner. If you are interested in this project, or if you know someone who might be interested, I would be grateful to keep you informed!  Thank you very much in advance! Have a good day Valentine



Welcome to the website Valentine! Great to see more people like yourself from outside the USA! I would make sure to use the search engine here and maybe make a post in the road dogs section of the forums! there are many resources spread out through the message board! also, since you are hitchhiking in europe, i would check out http://hitchwiki.org! it's a very good website with lots of information!

Please let us know if you have any questions!

-------


S'il vous plaît pardonnez mon français, je ne suis pas un haut-parleur de votre langue, donc je le mets dans google traduction juste pour le plaisir  

Bienvenue sur le site de Valentine! Super de voir plus de gens comme vous de l'extérieur des États-Unis! Je ferais en sorte d'utiliser le moteur de recherche ici et peut-être faire un post dans la section des chiens de route des forums! De nombreuses ressources sont réparties dans le forum! aussi, puisque vous faites de l'auto-stop en europe, je vérifierais http://hitchwiki.org! c'est un très bon site web avec beaucoup d'informations!

S'il vous plaît laissez-nous savoir si vous avez des questions!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I'm not sure if this is 100% accurate but here's what Google translate gave back for OP's words;


"I am currently a student, but in September 2018, I start a gap year. During this year, I would like to go roaming in France and around. My project is to go to the Adventure, let me be guided by the chance of meetings and events.

So I plan to do a kind of tour of France (without depriving me of going to the surrounding countries, or even Europe), which would allow me at the same time, throughout my career, to go to meet alternative lifestyles, alternative communities. Depending on how things look, I would also like to spend time in local associations that would inspire me, be they focused on the humanitarian or the environment.

In concrete terms, I would like to travel as simply as possible while spending the least amount of money possible. So I think of accommodation such as Couchsurfing, woofing .. For food, I thought about woofing that also ensures this service, dumpster diving, or to rely on the generosity of people. For transportation, I think about hitchhiking, cycling.

However, not at all reassured at the idea of hitchhiking alone, I am looking for a travel partner. If you are interested in this project, or if you know someone who might be interested, I would be grateful to keep you informed!  Thank you very much in advance! Have a good day
Valentine"


----------



## almostvicious

Valentine Kan said:


> View attachment 44903
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis actuellement étudiante, mais à la rentrée 2018 prochaine, je démarre une année de césure. Pendant cette année, j'aimerais entre autre partir en itinérance dans la France et aux alentours. Mon projet c'est de partir à l'Aventure, me laisser guider par le hasard des rencontres et des événements.
> 
> Je projette donc de faire une sorte de tour de France (sans me priver d'aller dans les pays alentours, voire d'Europe), qui me permettrait en même temps, tout au long de mon parcours, d'aller à la rencontre de modes de vie alternatifs, de communautés alternatives. Selon comment se présentent les choses, j'aimerais aussi passer du temps dans des associations locales qui m'inspireraient, qu'elles soient portées sur l'humanitaire ou sur l'environnement.
> 
> Concrètement, j'aimerais voyager le plus simplement possible, tout en dépensant le moins d'argent possible. Je pense donc à des moyens d'hébergement tels que le Couchsurfing, le woofing.. Pour l'alimentation, j'ai pensé au woofing qui permet aussi d'assurer ce service, au dumpster diving, ou bien à compter sur la générosité des gens. Pour le transport, je pense à l'auto-stop, le vélo.
> 
> Cependant,* n'étant pas du tout rassurée à l'idée de faire du stop toute seule, je suis à la recherche d'un partenaire de voyage. Si ce projet vous intéresse, ou que vous connaissez quelqu'un susceptible d'être intéressé, je vous serais reconnaissante de m'en tenir informée ! * Merci infiniment d'avance ! Bonne journée
> Valentine



oh the sweet joy of foreign languages..

hey, 
j'suis pas là pour pourrir ton groove et ton très visible enthousiasme pour le voyage à l'arrache, mais d'une part la majorité des gens ici sont américains donc pas vraiment des mines d'infos pour ce qui s'agit de voyager en europe, et deuxièmement, étant une nana qui voyage seule avec un clébard depuis au moins 5 ans, certes y'a des risques, ça m'est arrivé d'en prendre plein la gueule, mais globalement je crois pouvoir dire sans trop me planter que au final faire du stop tout seul c'est pas aussi dramatique que ça en a l'air. 
Après, si tu veux voyager en dépensant le moins possible en te servant dans les poubelles, faut t'attendre a rencontrer deux catégories de gens: ceux qui te traitent comme de la merde parce que tu joues au parasite, et ceux à qui tu fais pitié donc ils te filent un peu de monnaie. Dans tous les cas tu te catapultes en bas de l'échelle sociale parce que le monde capitaliste fonctionne sur le principe que quand t'as pas d'argent, ou quand tu vis comme si t'en avais pas, t'es automatiquement un parasite. Pas franchement glamour si tu veux mon avis. 
Enfin bref si tu cherches le dépaysement tu vas le trouver, parce qu'au final les seuls gens qui traitent les parasites comme des personnes normales, c'est les autres parasites (punks a chiens, hippies, junkies et compagnie.) Et c'est assez radical comme changement de mode de vie heheh
brefff cette réponse est beaucoup trop longue donc je vais m'arrêter là, mais si tu veux des adresses de squats y'en a sur http://radar.squat.net avec un agenda de concerts et événements. Et sur ces bonnes paroles, bienvenue en bas de l'échelle, et si tu veux un ptit conseil écoute bien les histoires des sans-argent que tu rencontreras, des fois c'est des leçons qui peuvent te sauver la vie.
p.s: on est pas des tendres, mais on est pas méchants 
écris moi si t'as des questions.


----------



## Valentine Kan

almostvicious said:


> oh the sweet joy of foreign languages..
> 
> hey,
> j'suis pas là pour pourrir ton groove et ton très visible enthousiasme pour le voyage à l'arrache, mais d'une part la majorité des gens ici sont américains donc pas vraiment des mines d'infos pour ce qui s'agit de voyager en europe, et deuxièmement, étant une nana qui voyage seule avec un clébard depuis au moins 5 ans, certes y'a des risques, ça m'est arrivé d'en prendre plein la gueule, mais globalement je crois pouvoir dire sans trop me planter que au final faire du stop tout seul c'est pas aussi dramatique que ça en a l'air.
> Après, si tu veux voyager en dépensant le moins possible en te servant dans les poubelles, faut t'attendre a rencontrer deux catégories de gens: ceux qui te traitent comme de la merde parce que tu joues au parasite, et ceux à qui tu fais pitié donc ils te filent un peu de monnaie. Dans tous les cas tu te catapultes en bas de l'échelle sociale parce que le monde capitaliste fonctionne sur le principe que quand t'as pas d'argent, ou quand tu vis comme si t'en avais pas, t'es automatiquement un parasite. Pas franchement glamour si tu veux mon avis.
> Enfin bref si tu cherches le dépaysement tu vas le trouver, parce qu'au final les seuls gens qui traitent les parasites comme des personnes normales, c'est les autres parasites (punks a chiens, hippies, junkies et compagnie.) Et c'est assez radical comme changement de mode de vie heheh
> brefff cette réponse est beaucoup trop longue donc je vais m'arrêter là, mais si tu veux des adresses de squats y'en a sur http://radar.squat.net avec un agenda de concerts et événements. Et sur ces bonnes paroles, bienvenue en bas de l'échelle, et si tu veux un ptit conseil écoute bien les histoires des sans-argent que tu rencontreras, des fois c'est des leçons qui peuvent te sauver la vie.
> p.s: on est pas des tendres, mais on est pas méchants
> écris moi si t'as des questions.





Just a thought ... here (on an US site with members from all over the world) it would be better if you would write in English. [/QUOTE]

yes you are right ! I will make an effort
. As I find the


----------



## Valentine Kan

Anagor said:


> Hi! Welcome to StP!
> 
> Just a thought ... here (on an US site with members from all over the world) it would be better if you would write in English.



Yes you're right, I will make an effort !


----------



## Valentine Kan

Matt Derrick said:


> Welcome to the website Valentine! Great to see more people like yourself from outside the USA! I would make sure to use the search engine here and maybe make a post in the road dogs section of the forums! there are many resources spread out through the message board! also, since you are hitchhiking in europe, i would check out http://hitchwiki.org! it's a very good website with lots of information!
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions!
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> S'il vous plaît pardonnez mon français, je ne suis pas un haut-parleur de votre langue, donc je le mets dans google traduction juste pour le plaisir
> 
> Bienvenue sur le site de Valentine! Super de voir plus de gens comme vous de l'extérieur des États-Unis! Je ferais en sorte d'utiliser le moteur de recherche ici et peut-être faire un post dans la section des chiens de route des forums! De nombreuses ressources sont réparties dans le forum! aussi, puisque vous faites de l'auto-stop en europe, je vérifierais http://hitchwiki.org! c'est un très bon site web avec beaucoup d'informations!
> 
> S'il vous plaît laissez-nous savoir si vous avez des questions!



Hey ! It is so kind to answered me  Thank you for the translation and for the positive message ! I'll ever know the hitchwiki website but from now I will check out on it more deeply


----------



## Valentine Kan

Eng JR Lupo said:


> I'm not sure if this is 100% accurate but here's what Google translate gave back for OP's words;
> 
> 
> "I am currently a student, but in September 2018, I start a gap year. During this year, I would like to go roaming in France and around. My project is to go to the Adventure, let me be guided by the chance of meetings and events.
> 
> So I plan to do a kind of tour of France (without depriving me of going to the surrounding countries, or even Europe), which would allow me at the same time, throughout my career, to go to meet alternative lifestyles, alternative communities. Depending on how things look, I would also like to spend time in local associations that would inspire me, be they focused on the humanitarian or the environment.
> 
> In concrete terms, I would like to travel as simply as possible while spending the least amount of money possible. So I think of accommodation such as Couchsurfing, woofing .. For food, I thought about woofing that also ensures this service, dumpster diving, or to rely on the generosity of people. For transportation, I think about hitchhiking, cycling.
> 
> However, not at all reassured at the idea of hitchhiking alone, I am looking for a travel partner. If you are interested in this project, or if you know someone who might be interested, I would be grateful to keep you informed!  Thank you very much in advance! Have a good day
> Valentine"



Hey ! I think the translation is almost perfect ! Thank you  Have a nice day


----------



## Valentine Kan

almostvicious said:


> oh the sweet joy of foreign languages..
> 
> hey,
> j'suis pas là pour pourrir ton groove et ton très visible enthousiasme pour le voyage à l'arrache, mais d'une part la majorité des gens ici sont américains donc pas vraiment des mines d'infos pour ce qui s'agit de voyager en europe, et deuxièmement, étant une nana qui voyage seule avec un clébard depuis au moins 5 ans, certes y'a des risques, ça m'est arrivé d'en prendre plein la gueule, mais globalement je crois pouvoir dire sans trop me planter que au final faire du stop tout seul c'est pas aussi dramatique que ça en a l'air.
> Après, si tu veux voyager en dépensant le moins possible en te servant dans les poubelles, faut t'attendre a rencontrer deux catégories de gens: ceux qui te traitent comme de la merde parce que tu joues au parasite, et ceux à qui tu fais pitié donc ils te filent un peu de monnaie. Dans tous les cas tu te catapultes en bas de l'échelle sociale parce que le monde capitaliste fonctionne sur le principe que quand t'as pas d'argent, ou quand tu vis comme si t'en avais pas, t'es automatiquement un parasite. Pas franchement glamour si tu veux mon avis.
> Enfin bref si tu cherches le dépaysement tu vas le trouver, parce qu'au final les seuls gens qui traitent les parasites comme des personnes normales, c'est les autres parasites (punks a chiens, hippies, junkies et compagnie.) Et c'est assez radical comme changement de mode de vie heheh
> brefff cette réponse est beaucoup trop longue donc je vais m'arrêter là, mais si tu veux des adresses de squats y'en a sur http://radar.squat.net avec un agenda de concerts et événements. Et sur ces bonnes paroles, bienvenue en bas de l'échelle, et si tu veux un ptit conseil écoute bien les histoires des sans-argent que tu rencontreras, des fois c'est des leçons qui peuvent te sauver la vie.
> p.s: on est pas des tendres, mais on est pas méchants
> écris moi si t'as des questions.



Hey you seem to practice French very well ! I will try to answer in English, as everybody could understand me 
So, thank you to answered me and for your point of view on how travelling in this way could be.

With regard about what you said on the other's look, yes, I should know that. But, I prefer tell me I should not care of what the others think ! It would be much more simple. 
And, yet, as I think bad about the capitalism system, I would better be proud of this kind of living, rather than be ashamed ! And, I am convinced about the benefit and the goodness of living differently, far from materiality, and consumering, for mental health as planet health.


----------



## Odin

I suppose google translate or some app will apply... 

Learning is great but not all of us can fit multiple languages in our noggins. ::facepalm::


Bienvenue chez STP .... J'espère que vos voyages sont aventureux et enrichissants.


----------



## muff cabbage

Salut Valentine et bienvenue chez STP. Pardon-mon français est un peux rouillé (?). Je suis une femme voyageur Franco-Américaine. Je recommande le site " workaway.info " c'est similaire de wwoof mais il y à plus des options avec la travaille (murailles, construction, tourisme, etc.) J'avais des bonnes expérience avec ce site, mais j'ai seulement l'utilisé dans les États Unis. Aussi c'est importante d'être vraiment claire avec les gens sur le site si il y a trop de la travaille / où si ça vous exploite. Je recommande hitching avec une autre personne, mais si vous le faissez seule, c'est plus vite d'être "picked up" (?). Prends du mace/pepper spray y une autre arme qui vous savez comment de utilisez. J'ai jamais eu des mal expériences hitching seule en les États Unis.... seulement un peux "sketchy" (des hommes qui demande le sexe.. mais j'ai parti ces situations). Utilisez votre bien judgement- Il y a toujours des autres sympa gens et voitures. Si vous voulez des autres options avec hitching- le rail pass y Megabus sont vraiment utiles.

J'ai de la famille en France, mais maintenant je suis en Californie. À ma prochaine visite je peux vous contacter. Bonne chance et si vous avez des autres questions n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Valentine Kan

muff cabbage said:


> Salut Valentine et bienvenue chez STP. Pardon-mon français est un peux rouillé (?). Je suis une femme voyageur Franco-Américaine. Je recommande le site " workaway.info " c'est similaire de wwoof mais il y à plus des options avec la travaille (murailles, construction, tourisme, etc.) J'avais des bonnes expérience avec ce site, mais j'ai seulement l'utilisé dans les États Unis. Aussi c'est importante d'être vraiment claire avec les gens sur le site si il y a trop de la travaille / où si ça vous exploite. Je recommande hitching avec une autre personne, mais si vous le faissez seule, c'est plus vite d'être "picked up" (?). Prends du mace/pepper spray y une autre arme qui vous savez comment de utilisez. J'ai jamais eu des mal expériences hitching seule en les États Unis.... seulement un peux "sketchy" (des hommes qui demande le sexe.. mais j'ai parti ces situations). Utilisez votre bien judgement- Il y a toujours des autres sympa gens et voitures. Si vous voulez des autres options avec hitching- le rail pass y Megabus sont vraiment utiles.
> 
> J'ai de la famille en France, mais maintenant je suis en Californie. À ma prochaine visite je peux vous contacter. Bonne chance et si vous avez des autres questions n'hésitez pas !


Ok, thank you very much muff cabbage !


----------



## muff cabbage

Valentine Kan said:


> Ok, thank you very much muff cabbage !


De nada


----------



## NightWalk

Salut ! 

Je suis nouveau dans le groupe et en fouillant dans le forum j'ai vu qu'il y a quelques français 
As tu pu faire ton tour de l'Europe en stop ?!


----------

